
Ask HN: Migrating from Recurly to Stripe Billing - rookhack
Hello HN,<p>I switched my consumer SaaS business (15k+ subscribers) from Stripe + Paypal to Recurly (with Stripe + Paypal as the payment gateways) 2 years ago in order to better manage our billing and consolidate reporting. I haven&#x27;t been impressed, for a few reasons:<p>1. Recurly is expensive. It&#x27;s nearly our largest software line item.
2. Recurly checkout&#x2F;customization is limited - we&#x27;re losing many customers in the checkout process and Stripe checkout looks very good (especially on mobile)
3. Recurly reporting isn&#x27;t great<p>I am considering moving back to the Stripe billing + Paypal as a fallback option. We will lose some reporting capabilities, but save money and ideally have a better checkout experience.<p>My fear is losing customer subscription data during the migration, along with the development time needed to complete the project. I&#x27;m also not fully sure if Stripe billing will meet our needs (discount codes, free trials). Recurly also oversells their dunning management and credit card retries, but I&#x27;m quite sure Stripe does the same thing.<p>Does anyone have experience migrating from Recurly, Chargebee or a similar billing management service to Stripe billing?<p>Thanks :)
======
tarstarr
PM on Stripe Billing here! Happy to help with any of your questions re:
migration or Billing functionality.

